# Going to Aruba for the 1st Time



## bastroum (Sep 19, 2014)

My wife and I are going to Aruba in October for our first visit. We will be staying at the Marriott Ocean Club. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 19, 2014)

We own at the Ocean Club and this year will be our 27th year in Aruba.  The resort is wonderful.  I like the rooms that face the pool.  But it is preference.  There are washer and dryers on each floor, none in the units.  There is wifi in each unit.  Here is a list of our favorite restaurants:
 Madame Janette
 El Gaucho
 Swiss Chalet
 Screaming Eagle
 Smokey Joe's
 Anna Marie's Authentic Italian Restaurant
 Yemanja Grill
 Blossom's
 J.H. Yees
 Flying Fishbones

If you have any specific questions please send me a PM


----------



## bastroum (Sep 19, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We own at the Ocean Club and this year will be our 27th year in Aruba.  The resort is wonderful.  I like the rooms that face the pool.  But it is preference.  There are washer and dryers on each floor, none in the units.  There is wifi in each unit.  Here is a list of our favorite restaurants:
> Madame Janette
> El Gaucho
> Swiss Chalet
> ...



That's what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 20, 2014)

Barefoot restaurant is excellent and highly recommended - right on the beach.  Zeerovers is also very good and unique but be ready for a long wait!


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 20, 2014)

If you'd like to try Dutch pancakes, try Linda's Dutch Pancakes in Noord.  Both dessert and dinner pancakes.

We also saw Bingos Cafe had a line when we passed it the first time.  We ended up going back twice.  There are a number of locals who eat there too.

Both required transportation to get there.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 20, 2014)

You might also want to check out aruba-bb.com for info!


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 21, 2014)

Also read my review of the Renaissance in the Marketplace; I have stuff there too.  Ditto the visitaruba.com website.  Consider the Visit Aruba card too.  Check out the site for details.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 21, 2014)

This is a well written guide here: http://www.arubakid.com/booklet.htm

Also, the half day snorkeling trip is also good.  We like the one by redsail the best


----------



## jojo777 (Sep 21, 2014)

Be sure to visit baby beach, bring a mask and something to feed the fish.  It is amazing and as much as I love my Marriotts. The beaches in the low rise area are much better.  Baby beach is a bit of a ride but simply gorgeous. if you go early you can get a palpa on the beach. They do charge for chairs.  

I also pack a pound of dd coffee,Splenda, Saran Wrap, baggies and a few other non perishables that can be expensive. I think it saves us money but we usually have 6-10 folks traveling. We eat breakfast and lunch in and go out for a nice dinner.  We normally stay at the Marriott surf club next door to the ocean club.  Both are nice.  There is a casino in the Marriott hotel on the side of the ocean club.  We always visit El Gaucho, Tulip, Madamme Jeanetts, Matthews beachside.  The food in Aruba is wonderful.  Everything in Aruba is wonderful. You will find yourself waiting to go back.  Have fun


----------



## joewillie12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Super Foods is a grocery store not to far from the resort. Good place to stock up items that you can prepare in your unit and drinks you can consume around the resort. Bring a few insulated zip cooler bags that you will be able to carry to the pools and beaches. You'll save a nice amount of money and always have your beverages and munchies under your chair ready to go. Have Fun!


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2014)

My favorite restaurant is Papiamento's. We rented a car for one day the last time we were on the island so we could head out to Baby Beach for the day and then eat here at night. We had a terrible time finding it and got totally lost....called--and they happily sent a waiter out to find us and escort us to the restaurant (we weren't far off, just a bit turned around.)

Amazing people, amazing food, amazing atmosphere.....and definitely off the tourist track.


----------



## Penelope1 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Exquisite Dining*

Suggest restaurants off beaten track but more moderately priced and excellent: Amadeus - it has its own liqueur and Gostoso

Must try Amuse (near you) great 1/2 plates Tapas and 
try http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/ for ratings by users


----------



## Caribfan (Sep 25, 2014)

*Carte Blanche*

Our absolute favorite experience in Aruba was a restaurant named Carte Blanche!  It's a little expensive but it was THE best dining experience we've ever had.  It takes about 4 hours and it's absolutely great.  Check out their website and give them a try for something totally unique.


----------



## energizenj (Sep 25, 2014)

*Our top Aruba suggestions*

We have been to Aruba 3 times each time for 2 weeks. We stayed at the ocean club, surf club and even rented a Private house when I couldn't 
Get my second week for a price I wanted. 

Our family voted that Trikes Aruba was the best excursion we have ever been on over 14 Years of owning our marriott timeshare.  It was pricey but worth every penny.  We got a tour of the Island we never had before.  Even visited a local seafood restaurant called zeerovers in savaneta Aruba. There were piles of fresh caught mahi mahi being cut into filets. Didn't get a chance to eat there on your but if I had more time I would go back. We were told he local people line up for over an hour to eat their fresh seafood.  Just checked reviews and it rates 5 stars.  Over our three visits, we did mostly everything there is to do over our 6 weeks on the island.  The bus system Is safe and you can get away with not renting a car. I love a snorkeling!!!  We were able to catch bus right in front of ocean club and they will drop you off at eagle beach, boca cantina. Etc. If you want to snorkel,  I highly recommend visiting www.shorediver.com.  Buy your own snorkel gear at Costco or online and take bus to the popular snorkel spots. You can access the same spots for free instead of 45pp per trip.  I snorkel at least every other day. You can rent a reasonable small car. I got a better deal off the hotel premises. We rented a van and it was overpriced. The second week dropped to a really small car and shuttled people to restaurants etc.  The inconvenience was worth the price difference because we weren't in the car with everyone that often.  There is also grocery Delivery available.  I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Heathercrest said:


> Suggest restaurants off beaten track but more moderately priced and excellent: Amadeus - it has its own liqueur and Gostoso
> 
> Must try Amuse (near you) great 1/2 plates Tapas and
> try http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/ for ratings by users



Amadeus closed.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Caribfan said:


> Our absolute favorite experience in Aruba was a restaurant named Carte Blanche!  It's a little expensive but it was THE best dining experience we've ever had.  It takes about 4 hours and it's absolutely great.  Check out their website and give them a try for something totally unique.



Prices have gone up to $99 per person without wine.

If you want to rent a car contact Top Drive.  Deepak the owner is wonderful to deal with.


----------



## queenie421 (Sep 25, 2014)

You will love the Ocean Club. We never rent a car when staying there. Cabs are inexpensive and you can walk on the beach and cut through the Holiday Inn to the main road where there are lots of restaurants and shopping. Be sure to see the FREE water show every night across from Holiday Inn at the open air shopping. You must go to Wacky Wahoo for the best seafood and reasonably priced.  We walk but you may want to take a cab since you have to cross over a busy street.  Reservations are a MUST and try and do it before you leave home. You must also go to Madame Janette's for dinner - really good - love the grouper!   Do NOT eat next door at Hadiduri as you will be disappointed. (It is on the beach by Surf Club).  If you want to have a fun night out, go on the Koocoo Kanuku Party Bus...it is a lot of fun and dinner (not the best) is included.  They take you bar hopping and it is fun.  No need to waste time going downtown to shop great shopping is all across from the Holiday Inn.  Enjoy the Marriott Resorts, and the beach.  Drinks at the Marriott can be expensive so best to make your own or walk down the beach by the Playa Linda where there are little bars on the beach that are cheaper.  
You should take at least one snorkel trip (I don't snorkel but go for the boat ride and fun).  Roberto's and Jethro are both good and located around the Holiday Inn - Playa Linda.  
You can do as much or as little as you want....relax and venture out for dinner as the resort restaurants are expensive.  Been going every year since 1999 and Wachy Wahoo and Madame Janette's are awesome restaurants. Check out restaurant reviews on trip advisor.com    HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## am1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Good reading as I am in Aruba for the week.  Where is the best place to buy t-shirts and the like?  We went downtown this afternoon and lots os shops but do not know what to compare it to.  We have a car and staying in palm beach.

Pricesmart by the airport did not have any that would be higher quality but at a set price.  They did have a good selection of food.  I would guess the best on the island as it is mostly US imported stuff.  You do need a membership though.

A lot will be in large quantities but other things you can use in a week.  

Also a solid company to invest in.  As Latin America grows the people have more money to spend.  Most shoppers have a car so every new car is a potential customer.  Aruba is maxed out with 1 store but other markets are expanding and new markets are waiting.


----------



## Boonie (Oct 21, 2014)

We went 2 years ago for my husbands 40th birthday, it's a beautiful island but a bit pricey, unless your doing AI.  If your a beer drinker, definitely drink Balashi the local beer, my husband bought a 6-pack of Coors when we first arrived and it was way more than in the states. We stayed at Aruba Beach Club which is also a timeshare there, within walking distance was Alhambra Casino.  I recommend..we dined at Passions on the Beach, Smokey Joes, Mathews Beachside, did the Trikes, Kukoo Kunuku bus and Black Pearl Snorkel cruise. 

This forum was very beneficial when I was researching for my trip
http://www.aruba.com/forum/


----------



## truth1ness (Nov 27, 2014)

energizenj said:


> There is also grocery Delivery available.  I hope you enjoy your trip.



How does the grocery delivery work? Is it through Marriott or some other company?


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 2, 2014)

energizenj said:


> We have been to Aruba 3 times each time for 2 weeks. We stayed at the ocean club, surf club and even rented a Private house when I couldn't
> Get my second week for a price I wanted.
> 
> Our family voted that Trikes Aruba was the best excursion we have ever been on over 14 Years of owning our marriott timeshare.  It was pricey but worth every penny.  We got a tour of the Island we never had before.  Even visited a local seafood restaurant called zeerovers in savaneta Aruba. There were piles of fresh caught mahi mahi being cut into filets. Didn't get a chance to eat there on your but if I had more time I would go back. We were told he local people line up for over an hour to eat their fresh seafood.  Just checked reviews and it rates 5 stars.  Over our three visits, we did mostly everything there is to do over our 6 weeks on the island.  The bus system Is safe and you can get away with not renting a car. I love a snorkeling!!!  We were able to catch bus right in front of ocean club and they will drop you off at eagle beach, boca cantina. Etc. If you want to snorkel,  I highly recommend visiting www.shorediver.com.  Buy your own snorkel gear at Costco or online and take bus to the popular snorkel spots. You can access the same spots for free instead of 45pp per trip.  I snorkel at least every other day. You can rent a reasonable small car. I got a better deal off the hotel premises. We rented a van and it was overpriced. The second week dropped to a really small car and shuttled people to restaurants etc.  The inconvenience was worth the price difference because we weren't in the car with everyone that often.  There is also grocery Delivery available.  I hope you enjoy your trip.



Does the Marroitt Surf Club have W/D's on each floor like the OC, or in the units?

Does the Surf Club have barbecue grills available like the Marriott TS's in Hawaii?

Is there a place to buy fresh fish near buy?

Is there a grocery store near by?  What about on the way to the TS from the airport?

What's the airport like, since this is our 1st trip to Aruba?

What's it like driving there?  I assume there is free parking for Marriott owners & exchangers?


I know, questions, questions, but I just got confirmed reservations this morning for a 2-BDRM, at the Marriott Surf Club, for a week starting May 28th.  I never looked into Aruba or the Marriott's on Aruba before today. 

One more question, are you familiar with the Divi Resorts?  Since it's going to take us a whole day & nite to get there from Las Vegas, I was thinking of using some of my RCI Points to stay in a studio at Divi for a nite or two after we fly in and get rested up before moving over to the Marriott Surf Club.


----------

